

Show HN: Just launched my new service - voicemail widget for your website - pankratiev
http://www.speakpipe.com/

======
pankratiev
Hi HN

I wanted to learn how to make a javascript widget, so I came to this idea. If
you would like to receive voice messages from your visitors, give it a try. It
can add more interactivity to your website.

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.

